# In loving memory of Faith



## jCrisp (Aug 26, 2014)

Faith the two legged dog who walks upright and became an inspiration to millions of dog lovers around the world has died. She is now she is now running around on all 4 as she crosses that rainbow bridge. 

RIP faith! You will always be remembered!


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

RIP faith


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest In Peace Faith...


----------

